# S5 size coming from an R3?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Currently have a 58cm R3. Thinking of picking up an S5. From what I see on the spec sheets it looks like I should fit on a 58cm S5 as well. Anyone have any specific experience going from one to the other?


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

my previous Cervelo was 08 and 2010 R3 54cm and I currently rides 54cm 2013 S5, I fitted myself the same measurement with the R3 and never had a problem.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rode '08 R3sl and '09 S2 both 54's - Both retired and now riding '13 Vwd S5 54. The t.t is closer to the R3 than the S2- not that there was a large difference, I believe the r3 was 54.8 and the S2 was 54.3 / 54.4. So if you're coming from a R3 to a S5 the .t.t. is close- the head tube is taller though...check the specs to be sure.


----------

